# Emergency Beans



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I am ashamed to say I dithered. I assumed I had plenty of beans left. I'm down to my last 100g. Fortunately (?) We are away most of today&tomorrow.

What do people do to avoid running out of beans? Is it about purchase timing? Rolling stock? Secret stash (how stored?)

I'm in the sticks so buying locally (Catterick north Yorkshire) isn't feasible. Though we are in Leeds today and tomorrow, not in town until this evening, and not in charge of my own movements!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I always have an bag resting .. I have a sub too Plenty of cafe to buy decent beans in Leeds but retail bags from a cafe won't be cheap .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've ordered two bags this time, I'll order next when I'm down to one, that should help. Didn't quite anticipate how much I'd use. ~18g doesn't seem a large proportion of a bag!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Since getting subscriptions and then reading this forum and getting excited about other peoples beans and buying them ..... And then buying beans based on emails from the likes of rave ... And reading beans not machines Facebook page

I always have too many beans and need to force myself to drink more to get through it

if I ran out though, I would go to a decent coffee shop and buy from them at an inflated price, you only need 250g that will see you a couple of days whilst you wait for a re-stock

oh .. Buy a roaster as well that way you can have explosive beans in 20mins .. Rubbish for espresso but fine in immersion or pourover


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I always have an bag resting .. I have a sub too Plenty of cafe to buy decent beans in Leeds but retail bags from a cafe won't be cheap .


La Bottega Milanese in The Light sell retail bags, it's nice enough and is IIRC about £7 for 250g, however you get an espresso to drink there when you buy...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Laynes and Mrs Athas will have beans too


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I usually have a spare small tub of something leftover, probably will be getting on a bit if I do need to break into it but better than nothing.

Some Waitrose branches sell Union bags (also Booths for you Northerners), Sainsbury's sell Modern Standard if you need beans badly.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

h1udd said:


> if I ran out though, I would go to a decent coffee shop and buy from them at an inflated price


Bit unfair, lots of costs involved with running a shop such as staff, rent, business rates, utilities etc plus actually making a profit.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Why's it unfair ??? I am not using inflated as a derogatory term but as its actual meaning. It's an inflated price, as you said it has to be, but it's still an inflated price which is why i don't buy from them unless it's an emergency.

The price though will still be inflated


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I buy retail sometimes tends to be when I see something that's cost prohibitive shipping wise from abroad . Kopi - drop etc


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Bit unfair, lots of costs involved with running a shop such as staff, rent, business rates, utilities etc plus actually making a profit.


Don't think there was malice there, the prices (understandably) are higher from a coffee shop to cover exactly what you said.

I don't mind the trip into town to buy beans on occasion, good excuse to get out to a decent coffee shop and avoid the local Costa (which my wife and daughter both love...!).

North Star Roast are just outside Leeds too if you get chance - though I'm not sure if you'll be able to get there when they are open?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys. We are at the trading park near IKEA for lunch, then up near thornbury roundabout (it's Leeds... Honest. Mostly.) Then out in town this evening. I'm guessing I just need to forward plan better.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It can be tricky trying to plan ahead but you'll get to know how long a 250g bag will last then order at least a week before you run out, giving time for resting. Most roasters will roast on day of order or next.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Missy said:


> Thanks guys. We are at the trading park near IKEA for lunch, then up near thornbury roundabout (it's Leeds... Honest. Mostly.) Then out in town this evening. I'm guessing I just need to forward plan better.


In town, depending where you park and what time you might be able to get hold of a bag

Bottega Milanese is in the Light at top of the escalator

Laynes espresso is near the train station entrance (near Evans cycles just off Boar Lane)

Mrs Atha's is behind House of Fraser on new Briggate.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have at least four roasters on speed dial in case of emergency


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

...for quick grind??


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> I have at least four roasters on speed dial in case of emergency


See I think your set up is what my husband believes is happening in our house. How wrong he is!

I've just destroyed two cups worth (and drank the second out of desperation) "have you moved this dial?" "No" "hmmmm... When you were being helpful and trying to remove that screw did you possibly try and brace on that stick and discover it slipped" "no..." That would be a yes then.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Since you are in the country... Play the long game: plant! Then again buying 250g in Leeds would be quicker.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Bought these from Mrs Athas yesterday for £9. £1 cheaper than online! Roasted on the 23rd too.

http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/kariru-kenya-250g


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Keep a bag in the freezer - always there in an emergency and in my experience (inspired by Scott Rao and others on the Forum) beans freeze well if you tape up the valve and then let the whole bag defrost at room temp (with the valve still taped up).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep got a bag in the freezer - grinding from frozen don't hurt either if your in a hurry


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Freezer thing is a plan. I'd always avoided that for fear of knacking the beans. Hope you don't mind a slight detour but in Leeds on Friday. Anyway good for beans from their own roaster etc??


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Living in the West End of Glasgow means that running out of beans is damn impossible. I had some issues during Christmas period, but still managed to source just enough.

When I am in Glasgow, I spend most of my time (work, uni, home, you call it) no more than 5 minutes away from a cafe that either roasts in-store or have some fresh beans. Yet I still hate living in a big city!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

We had the city vs country discussion in the car on the way down. Our neighbours are bloody annoying (30+ lambs can make quite a racket playing about) but otherwise we much prefer rural living... Until we need something.

We are going to use uber for the first time ever this evening, it's going to be quite an experience !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Emergency beans....order before 8am, select 1st class RM delivery from rave coffee and 99% they will arrive next day.....sorted


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

glevum said:


> Emergency beans....order before 8am, select 1st class RM delivery from rave coffee and 99% they will arrive next day.....sorted


I ordered Thursday evening. I'd forgotten about the long weekend, and not checked how little I had left! But yes in future I would either order sooner, or get them on fast delivery!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Same with HasBean they're not necessarily roasting on bank holidays but otherwise roasting and despatch is quick with a great selection.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

We get through around one to one and a half kilos a month. I tend to order when I'm down to the last 500g. That way the new consignment should be ready to go when I finish the last bag.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm now on my last 750 g of Raves Signature Blend which will last me about 10-12 days ish. Have put an ordered in at Coffee Emporium for 1.2 kg of selection of beans. I get through about 1 kg every 2 weeks. So I order my beans when I start my last kg. by the time I finish my current stock the new ones will be well rested.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe I should have ordered three bags. And possibly a set through Amazon so they are suitably "well rested" ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would imagine running out of beans has happened to all of us at some time or other.

I worked out how much I use per day (70g) and then realised a kilo would last approx 14 days.

Baring in mind I like to rest my beans for at least 10 days, 14 days preferable for me, and dont mind using them even 3 months after purchase.

So, I order when I start on my last kilo bag.

Just about to place my order today as it happens.

I have tried freezing beans. I found they tasted *weak in comparison to un frozen

*best I can describe it as


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's fascinating to hear all the different suggestions and opinions! Some people are obviously well organised and can order first thing, while others have emergency stashes in their shed/a tin. I think I'm in the panic brigade!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I just order coffee all the time, so often have too much really but can't remember facing an issue of running out


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I occasionally mess up my bean stocks (usually if I'm away or something unusual throws me). There are no cafes near me that actually sell retail bags, but I did once get 'professional help' from my local café owner who kindly let me have 150g ish of his Union stash for a couple of quid when I told him I'd run out - guess he knows what it's like when you're 'depresso' (short of coffee).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well they've arrived! I've started in on the Hakuna Matata, and I'm wishing I had the right words to talk about coffee. It's lighter than I thought, and tastes a bit like lemons as an espresso (in a good way- like lemon fruit pastilles not sour! See- total lack of language!) I've dug out a very old cheap grinder that I "thought I'd lost" before buying the mazzer, but I'm hoping it will do for V60 drinking. It's currently filtering through, and the smell is incredible!

Im hoping that as my understanding of coffee tasting language develops by reading what all you lovely people say, my ability to describe what's going on in my mouth will increase! (I could say it exploded, but looking at other threads such hyperbole would result in demands to see the mouth splatters on the walls and a letter from the A&E I attended!)

edited. The v60 tastes of chocolate limes. Definitely. Not a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

lemon fruit pastilles is a legit tasting note, if that's what it tastes like to you then that's the note. i often don't agree with what roasters say anyway, plus there's so many variables.

You can do sensory training courses where you taste things like chocolate, lemon, grapes etc along with coffee and use them as a reference point. You could probably even do a DIY one at home.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

aaronb said:


> lemon fruit pastilles is a legit tasting note, if that's what it tastes like to you then that's the note. i often don't agree with what roasters say anyway, plus there's so many variables.
> 
> You can do sensory training courses where you taste things like chocolate, lemon, grapes etc along with coffee and use them as a reference point. You could probably even do a DIY one at home.


That sounds like a fun day out. And probably cheaper to pay for a day than set up at home. Have to say I misread it and thought you said "grass etc" not grapes!!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You could eat grass and use it as a reference for a tasting note.

My cats sometimes do it (although not to use as a tasting reference as far as I know....)


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> Keep a bag in the freezer - always there in an emergency and in my experience (inspired by Scott Rao and others on the Forum) beans freeze well if you tape up the valve and then let the whole bag defrost at room temp (with the valve still taped up).


What's the rationale behind taping the valve, @Phil104 ? Moisture issues?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Keeps moisture and odours out.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

AMCD300 said:


> What's the rationale behind taping the valve, @Phil104 ? Moisture issues?


Yes, as DoubleShot says - moisture is the problem - beans don't like it.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Just went through 200g of coffee in 24 hours between my wife and I that's a little scary. Lol









Opened yesterday and finished today. Lol


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MarkT said:


> Just went through 200g of coffee in 24 hours between my wife and I that's a little scary. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easily done if made as espressos, it can hammer your bean supply


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

to my tastebuds there is very little difference in taste if you open beans 7 days after roasting or leave them sealed for a couple of months ... As long as they stay totally sealed, not opened and re-closed. So on that alone I normally just buy too much all the time, i haven't run out since last October.... Subscriptions are the way to go as well its s guaranteed delivery on top of your impulse buys


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Just went through 200g of coffee in 24 hours between my wife and I that's a little scary. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only 10-11 coffees though. Between two of you. I could drink 11-12 by myself across 48hours.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Just went through 200g of coffee in 24 hours between my wife and I that's a little scary. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good sign! Got some of these on the way. Aces.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

aaronb said:


> You could eat grass and use it as a reference for a tasting note.
> 
> My cats sometimes do it (although not to use as a tasting reference as far as I know....)


These cats of yours, they're not civet are they? ? Kitty Poowak not allowed even as backup (or is that tail-up?) supply.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Keeps moisture and odours out.


Roger that. Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Missy said:


> That's only 10-11 coffees though. Between two of you. I could drink 11-12 by myself across 48hours.


Lol yes my wife had 3 double shots flat whites and I had the rest as espresso and one flat white to taste with milk. 10 coffees in total with just a bit of beans to spare. Lol


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> These cats of yours, they're not civet are they? ? Kitty Poowak not allowed even as backup (or is that tail-up?) supply.


Nope, common long haired moggies who have shown no interest in eating coffee for my commercial gain (although one will eat cake or anything else left out uncovered)


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Keeps moisture and odours out.


More likely to keep moisture in, surely. Freezers are drying.


----------

